# spanish mackerel bobber fishing experts chime in here



## flex (Feb 26, 2013)

last fall i used a bobber 5-6ft above the hook with 3-4 split shots 2 feet above the hook. i would tie those regular hooks from walmart that come premade with leader. size 1/0. 

i would use live shrimp and hook the shrimp through the tail. 

i would catch maybe 4-5 mackerel on a good day with this strategy however i would lose a lot of fish that would bite the shrimps head off.. or i would set the hook and the fish would not get set. 

my question is if there is a better strategy that would score me more fish.. i have seen guys use treble hooks and shank hooks. however i find it easier to buy pre-made hooks with leader already attached because when i've tried tying my own they seem to bite off the hook easier.. but i'm blabbing.. any advice? 

should i hook the shrimp differently? use a different hook? is there a site that you recommend that sells pre-made leaders for spanish? also these bobbers from walmart seem to suck bigtime, i've also tried outdoor world bobbers and they suck even worse. is there a better type of bobber i can use? 

and no don't suggest i use wire cause i have tried that and i get very little bites since spanish have such eye sight.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Check out the bubble/straw rig. Do a search on it. Oh yea- not an expert either!
http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f35/how-tie-bubble-straw-rig-124819/


----------



## FlatsBoy10 (Dec 31, 2012)

Gold Johnson spoons with 50 pound mono leader... or gotcha plug... throw it out around high quantities of bait and real at a good rate... you'll slaughter them!


----------



## flex (Feb 26, 2013)

lastcast said:


> Check out the bubble/straw rig. Do a search on it. Oh yea- not an expert either!
> http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f35/how-tie-bubble-straw-rig-124819/


okay so with that you don't even need to put any bait on it ? hard to believe it works better than live bait. haven't seen anyone utilize this strategy along the bays. i guess its a popular thing on the piers though


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

flex said:


> okay so with that you don't even need to put any bait on it ? hard to believe it works


 most favorite way to catch a hard tail, spanish, blue fish, kip jack, etc........


----------



## flex (Feb 26, 2013)

countryjwh said:


> most favorite way to catch a hard tail, spanish, blue fish, kip jack, etc........


you make your own bubble rigs or do you buy them? 

i was just at walmart today and don't remember seeing them, i will go back tomorow and grab a few if you all think this is worth a shot.


----------



## bdharris (Jul 26, 2012)

we don't use a bobber an no lead just a 20 flor leader and we hook the shrimp right behind the head and we have pretty good luck and get u some kalye hooks


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

I have use that straw rig before with fairly good success. I have also caught them by getting the McDonald's straws (has the stripes) and run your line through the straw and tie a small treble hook to it, works decent. Also try the mackerel trees! I have pulled in four at a time on them!!


----------

